# organizing hand tools?



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've been at it a while and have been struggling with keeping my hand tools organized. I've tried quite a few Klien leather pouches and bags but just can't come up with a system to reach for a tool and find it 98% of the time without looking. So my question. What are the best bags/pouches out there and what tools can you reach for, find, and replace without looking? How many tools do you carry 100% of the time? Do you try to keep it light with maybe a hand bag or do you load up. Thanks for any help. It's driving me nuts. ..... Oh and what about 10 in ones or 11 in ones??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I carry anywhere from two to 12 hand tools in my pouch, depending on the job. Normal stuff like screwdrivers, tape measure, hammer, pliers, strippers, channies, and level.

Anything above and beyond that stays in the truck unless I know I'm going to need it. I see no sense in hauling 60 tools around all day.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Flathead, linemens, pack of Marlboro's..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Veto Pro Pacs, best hand tool storage ever.


----------



## johndel1971 (Mar 8, 2009)

klien makes a service bag it has a rigid bottom and sides and is open on top.theres a lot of pockets for organizing ur tools and everything is easy to get to. bag is not very big but big enough for ur main tools just very expensive, like $70.00. far as 10 in 1 i hate them there to short and i always seem to loose the bits. hope this helps


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I use an Ideal bag that i bought about 10yrs ago. The one down fall of it is the soft bottom, a hard bottom would be nicer. It has gotten heavy from time to time and needs a cleaning, the bottom is full of screws, wirenuts, tape, romex connectors, etc. It could be a little bigger but i have gotten used to it.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## smc91805 (Mar 27, 2009)

I carry way too much.

5 screwdrivers- 1 demo large flathead, 1 insulated flathead (so i would stop using it as a pry bar and bashing the tip all sorts of awfull.. it's worked so far) 2 rotary's and an 11in1, Linesman's, *****, needlenose, strippers, tape, hammer, drywall saw, knife, fluke t5 and the normal writing utensils. There's some other misc stuff floating in there too. Got all that on my right side in 1 CLC nylon pouch and I wear a carhart apron for wirenuts, staples and misc screws and the electrical tape.

I don't look at my pouch when going for tools so when I switch to a new setup I'm lost for a couple days

Certain day's I don't have everything in my pouch but it's like that 90% of the time unless I'm roughing. Everytime I take something out I always find myself going back to the truck to get it. I've tried the linesman/screwdriver gig but it doesn't work for me. I can get by but everything takes longer

I still can't find a pouch I like. I'm constanly ripping the inside dividers after a month's use and I'm never happy with how tools fit inside

My back and hip just started hurting..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have my belt with a greenlee leather tool organizer, my 18" greenlee nylon bag and my 20" greenlee canvas bag.

I only wear the belt when im doing alot of running around, not during stationary trimouts...i just use my pockets then. My belt has, tape, measuring tape, laser, flashlight, few screwdrivers (yes a 10 in 1, i cant live w/o it!) scissors, cutters, needlenose, dentist pick, coax compressor, telco crimper, 110 punch, level, knife etc. (I should really take a picture)

Then my 18" bag has all my other tools I use often but not constantly.

My 20" has all the contents of my belt and 18" bag; all duplicate tools, I loan it out to whomever is helping me out.

Almost any job I bring my 18" bag, toolbelt, drill/impact bag and fastner bag.

The best thing you can do it put it all back and clean it all out at the end of everyday (yes even friday!). And make sure no one borrows it.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

This has been the best one I have had so far. I have some of those others like the klein bag that you have to rifle thru to find stuff. The added bonus of the plastic box keeps wirenuts & connectors at your fingertips. This sits on the floor good too with a hard bottom. 
I have it hanging in my van where it is very accessible so I can just grab a tool or two fo a small job very easily. This bag is a Custom Leathercraft 1526.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

I am a huge organization fan and have been searching for years to find the perfect bags. Some are close but nothing is really close to perfect.

I dig the nylon bags with the velcro belt and the handles sewn in but the pouches are not quite right. They need bigger wire nut pockets and a little diferent design for the hand tools. Shorter screwdrivers are hard to get out as they drop below the top.

I basically just keep screwdrivers in one large section and pliers in the other. I have a designated spot for strippers,razor knife, dikes and needlenose.

Testers, measuring tape go in the secondary, large pouch along with a host of other items like allen sets, nut driver tips and who knows what.

I am pretty loaded up and I will strip down if I am doing a specific task like roping or running conduit for a few hours.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you wear that around your waist ALL DAY LONG? I used to do that too, but there's no way I can do it anymore. My back hurts just looking at that belt. Now I use a little HD pouch and the pockets that come with the jeans I wear.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Do you wear that around your waist ALL DAY LONG? I used to do that too, but there's no way I can do it anymore. My back hurts just looking at that belt. Now I use a little HD pouch and the pockets that come with the jeans I wear.


I wear the pouch & tool belt, but I rarely pack all the tools all day. I only load up with the tools I need for the task at hand. If I'm roughin' in NM, I forgo the belt altogether as I only need strippers. Once I start make-up, I don't need the tape measure, drywall saw, channies, etc.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> Do you wear that around your waist ALL DAY LONG?


God no. I will strip it down for different tasks but occaisionally I will wear it for a couple of hours if I am doing different tasks that may require an assortment of tools.

It always amazes me how many different tools I use to do a seeminly simple task. I notice it when I pull the tools out and leave them on the foor or table.

One example is changing out a simple 1G box to a 2G box and adding a sw leg.

Wobbly screwdriver to take off the cover and remove the switch.
Dikes to cut the wiring
Needlenose to grab the wirenuts back in the box.
Sidecutters to get the ground crimp off.
Tester to determine hot wire.
Tape to make it safe.....I mean turn it off and LOTO
Drywall saw to enlarge the hole.
Flat screwdriver and side cutters again to pry out box.
Dikes again to pry or cut nails

Then you have to put it back in and use them all again.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I could never wear a belt like that all day. I buy carpenter style pants with the nice little side pocket for my linemens pliers and the holder on the other side for the hammer. The HD/ Lowes/ Builder supply pouch has wirenuts, 6/32's, etc, etc, utility knife, volt tick tracer front pocket, wiggies back pockets, 10-in-1 for trimming out, big "beefy" flathead for roughs, and cell phone somewhere in there. I still need to order the Otter box for the iPhone before it gets ruined. Oh yeah, and before I forget, 4' step ladder over the left shoulder, Dewalt radio in the right hand. Now I'm ready to rock!


----------

